# I need DTG shirt printing. I want to print an image that is approximately 16" x 22"



## ikan asin (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello.

I'd like to request a DTG shirt printing. I want to print an image that is approximately 16" x 22" 

Tell me if anybody wanted to help me.

Thank you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

where are you located at?


----------



## ikan asin (Nov 20, 2007)

Rodney said:


> where are you located at?


Mississauga, ON, CA.


----------

